# Tolkien Forum Profile Up!



## Violanthe (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks again to those of you who put in your two cents while I was gathering information for the Tolkien Forum Profile I've been working on. A few of you requested to know when it was published. If you're interested, here it is: http://arwz.com/zineassociatesprofileTF.html


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 12, 2006)

Violanthe said:


> Thanks again to those of you who put in your two cents while I was gathering information for the Tolkien Forum Profile I've been working on. A few of you requested to know when it was published. If you're interested, here it is: http://arwz.com/zineassociatesprofileTF.html



Just read your profile. I guess it's difficult to give an accurate picture in such a short space, and it gives a decidedly different one from _my_ experience over the last three years or so. All in all, a _very_ thick coat of sugar on the pill! 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey, I got quoted!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 13, 2006)

I like the write up but you could've put more about the actual forum then the people in it I think.


----------



## Violanthe (Jul 13, 2006)

The profile was never intended to be an undercover expose or anything. I wasn't looking to drag any skeletons out of any closets, just show people what the forum has to offer. I was also dependent on the responses that people gave when I posted the topic asking questions. If it seems "sugar coated", I guess these factors explain it. But I think you must have been expecting something different from the profile. I see the profiles, not as a "thumbs up or down" review of the page, but rather a way to help interested new visitors find your page. As a result, I approached the profile with the intention of showing Tolkien Forum in a generally positive light, as I do with all page profiles.

Majimaune, I'm not sure what you mean by "more about the forum than the people in it". Aside from mentioning the major types of forums you have here, I'm not sure what there is to be said about the forum itself. I guess I see forum communities as essentially the sum of their visitors and the influence of the admins and mods. Accordingly, I typically focus on the community members' tastes when I write these profiles. Perhaps you could be more specific about what you mean by "more about the forum"? What more, specifically, would you have wanted to see in the profile? What issues would you have liked to see addressed about the forum itself?


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok I wont be here for a week or so but when I get back I will say what I think also could've gone into the write up. I just think it needs additional things. As I said it's good but needs more about the forum more then the people in it.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you did a nice job. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 3, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> Hey, I got quoted!


 
So did I! Very nice, and for what you could do in the space you had it seems to sum up everything but also would intrigue people to look into this place. Unfortuantely with the BOT problem, that's not easily done.


----------

